# Degu Cage?



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi there, I normally post in the rabbit section but could do with some advice please :confused1:

I have recently taken on a group of 5 Degu's (they were part of a larger rescue from a byb ) now before I got these extraordinary lil guy's I knew nothing about Goo's so I set about doing loads of research and have fallen in love :001_wub:

Now to the point of this post, the cage they came in is completely unsuitable and far too small, which caused them to fight so I have split them up into 2 groups with has stopped the fighting but I would like some advice on what cage everyone recommends?, I would love to hopefully have them as one big family group once I get a cage big enough and more suitable :thumbup:

Also any care tips people wanna share will be welcome as I am so new to keeping these guys....

Here is a pic of the lil fuzz buckets when they first turned up


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

take a look at this, you could build one
How to build a degu cage ! - Home

im in the process of planing one for our 2 goos

NightwishRaven999 is a member on here aswell as other degu forums

i currectly have a john hopewell cage but i want a bigger one and one that doesnt have bars that they ping lol

you will love having goos there so funny


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi there. Congradulations on your new pets !
Degus are truly special animals and they have a way of making us soft and loving, even when they are being brats 

Building one large cage would be the best solution.
This would allow them to be together, but would give them lots more space.
Building a cage would also save you lots of money.

Its cheap, and very fun to do.
The webpage alyssa_liss posted will be very useful for you.
I have put quite a bit of time on the site, trying to write an in depth article on how to build a degu cage.
All kinds of questions about size, cleaning and materials are answered there.

Let us know what you decide : )
Best wishes
Jordan


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for your replies :thumbup:

Your site is awesome NightwishRaven999, very useful. I have decided to build a cage for my goo's especially as I can't seem to find a ready made one that I like 
I have an old reptile viv that I could make use of so that will save me even more money :thumbup:

I'll update you all with pics when it is all built :thumbup:


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

About tips and advice to care for degus...its very hard to help out.
There is simply so much to know to properly care for them...especially on the matter of diet.

If you were to ask questions, we would be better able to offer advice.
There are NO silly questions when it comes to degus...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I made myself busy yesterday and managed to knock together something with all the bits I already had, and this is the result:-


















































The goo's seem to love all the extra space and can dig to their hearts content :thumbup:
Unfortunately only 3 goo's are in their and the other 2 are in a seperate cage, they can't go back together as there is just too much aggression and it is relentless so I decided that they just weren't meant to be together :frown:


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

It looks great ! A lot bigger and better than what they had ! 
Great job :thumbup:

As for the degus, you should know that they are competitive animals.
Males will often bicker with each other. This happens particularily when they have been rehomed. They are in a different environment and the group hierarchy has been distabalized. The "top" goo needs to show his dominance to remain the boss. This doesnt always settled right away.
If another degu wants to be the boss as well, the two will fight.
This is how degus are. They test each other`s physical prowess and this is how they determine who gets to be the boss.
This can take several days but after a while it settles down and the top goo will regain his position as leader.

This is your decision...but I just want to let you know, this is very normal.
Unless you see blood or fur being pulled out, the degus should not be separated. Most people who are new to degus separate them right away if they see some bickering. They do not realize that its in their nature to compete and squabble like this. So unless the degus are locked in a ball, trying to pull each other's fur out...its fine.

When you let the degus out for a run, in a room or a pen...you should leave them all out together. This will give them a chance to be re-introduced to each other and get along. But unless squabbles and fights occur...you will always have the same problem. The degus will not be able to decide who is boss. They must fight to determine this. Thats how they are.

As long as one of the degus is not left alone, it should be fine.
I just wanted to let you know about this. Its very normal for a group of degus to start fighting after they have been rehomed. It takes time for them to settle in and it takes time for the group hierarchy to go back to normal.


On another note, when you have the time and the means, you should look for a degu safe wheel. It must be atleast 11" in diameter and should have no way to get their tail or legs caught somehow. Degus are very active animals.
They are highly dependant of the running wheel when in captivity.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Great cage :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

NightwishRaven999 said:


> It looks great ! A lot bigger and better than what they had !
> Great job :thumbup:
> 
> As for the degus, you should know that they are competitive animals.
> ...


Thanks for the info, the reason I separated was because it was proper fighting. They were locking on and there was blood drawn :frown:
I am used to bonding buns so I am used to the normal dominance behaviour and only separated because they actually fought :frown:
I have 5 goo's all together so I have a group of 3 and a 2 :thumbup:

I have 2 of these on the way







are they suitable?


----------



## NightwishRaven999 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, just wanted to make sure : )

Yes those saucer wheels are fine ! I am sure the degus will enjoy running on them.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG brilliant cage!!!  and beautiful degus!!! they are brilliant animals... my Gooey talks to me when i say hello to them hehe x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow what lucky...lovely degus!

I think it is easy for a homemade cage to look a little...well DIY lol...but that looks professional and impressive and sightly! Am impressed! xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for your lovely comments guy's, I'm just glad that I am able to give them the second chance they deserve :001_wub:


----------

